# Angeldelight78 is in hospital.....



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all,,

just to let you know that Angeldelight is in hospital until at least Monday.

i spoke to her on line on Thursday and she said she didn't feel right, she was bloated and felt really ill. i told her it might be ohss from the clomid and to ring NHS direct, she did and they also thought it could be it, on Friday she had to go to the hospital and they've kept her in as they think its the clomid although her ovaries look OK [but her pcos is back after her drilling ] and her womb was full of fluid [which they said could be blood] she rang me last night the poor thing and because she doesn't know what exactly is going on she is really low..

They keeping her in because they've said that her kidneys might fail if it is the clomid and they injecting her in her stomach to thin her blood....

i told her id pass the news on to you all...

love
Rachel
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh poor thing, send her my love and hope she feels better soon   thanks for letting us know xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope she makes a quick recovery send her our love
L x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Really hope she gets better soon x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh bless her ..send her a huge hug from us all and tell her we are thinking of her   and sending her all our positive vibes x
Cat x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope she is feeling better and home soon. Send her our love. xxx


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, please pass on many best wishes from me. Really hope she feels better soon, she must be really scared.      
Katie x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh no thats terrible!! Can you pass on a big   and best wishes please.  Really makes you think about what these tablets are doing as I can be a bit complacent about it all!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes please pass on my best wishes to angel delight  

hope your ok hunny + getting well looked after, hope your better soon hunny  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

rachel, do you have anymore news on AD78? hope shes ok xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Send her a big    and let her know we are thinking of her, hope she gets better soon


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Give her my love  i hope she gets better soon

nikki


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

awww, i hope everything is ok for her, thinking of her xxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

will pass on your messages to her thankyou.

Not heard anything else yet but will post as soon as i do... 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Rachel

Please keep us updated - we miss her. Send her my best wishes and I hope they sort her out soon and she feels more comfortable.

SS


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Please pass on my best wishes to Angeldelight. Really hope she's better soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Only just seen this post...

Hope she's feeling better soon - sending lots of 

Nix.


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Please send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Please send my get well wishes to Nikki.

I was wondering why she hasn't been on for a few days.

Let us know how she is if you hear.

Ashy


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi ladies

thankyou so so much for your lovely messages & thankyou rachel  

ive only come bk out of hospital today as rachel said ive been very poorly after taking my 1st cycle of 100mg clomid   

Ive been so so scared and has shook me up with the clomid situation   

Thursday as rachel said i was feeling very bloated/ terrible headaches which turned into migraines/ having the hot flushes as id experienced from takin the clomid/ dizzyness/very tired too........... id told rachel how i felt and we both had thought maybe im having the signs of ohss so i rang nhs direct also my out of hrs drs, the dr advised i get into the surgery to have a examination, he told me i had all the signs of ohss and had a very very slight water infection but said could of been more than this so gave me antibo n if didnt feel better within a few hrs at home 2 get straight into hospital

i got into hospital and was told it look like i have ohss as i had all the signs, so i had loads of blood taken from fri tilll today for liver an kidneys etc, had scan fri an had fluid in womb which said wasnt too much of concern and i could of already ovulated due to no folliciles      also had weight / girth stomach measured everyday and fluid chart done

on friday night started gettin signs of deep vein thrombosis so put stocking on me n can me a low dose injection to thin my blood but come sat i was gettin pains in my left leg and swelling, 5 attempts at taking blood out of different parts of my body which showed my blood thickening too which concerned the drs so ended up treating me for the dvt so my stomach more swollen n is black and blue now from the very high dose of injections

on top of everything else my liver function tests has come bk abnormal too so ive come home today as im clear on the dvt now thankyou to going in early enough and being treated but are goin bk in thurs morning for more bloods etc, gyn said there a chance ive become preg this mth and i have to wait till test time b4 they can do anything and in the mean time i cant even take paracetomal etc as could make my liver worse   

ive been told although ive been through this which i thought was terrible and has scared me to death, the gyn have said i can still carry on my clomid in future       i have to wait to see if pregnant 1st this mth........if bfp then she said so be it that great and if bpn im going to have loads tests then, i can decide if i want to carry on with the clomid as they said weighing all the pros n cons in my situation im better off taking the clomid and could be i might be ok on next cycle just cos ive had 1 bad one doesnt mean it wil be like it again so i have a big decision ahead of me  

i thought things couldnt get much worse but trust me  

will keep u updated - thanks again to all of you ladies & loads of   

loads of love 
Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nicky sorry you had to go through all that hunni, it's good to see you are out again and hopefully fully recovered soon, and you never know hopefully you have a BFP so you dont have to worry about what to do    

Em xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry you've had to go through all this hun 

Hope you're feeling  better soon and, even better, get a BFP from all this !


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

thankyou ladies


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

only just seen this, what a dreadful shock for you, so sorry you're going through the mill. I have been so lucky on clomid - a few side effects but one forgets what a powerful drug it can be.

Fingers crossed for a very speedy recovery (your poor tummy!) and of course for a bfp so you don't have to make that decision!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just been looking around and i come across this sorry to hear about this 
hope you have a speedy recovery
take care
lea-Anne xxx


----------

